# şimdi bile içimden oynamak geliyor



## modus.irrealis

Hi again,

I'm having trouble with the following sentence, which at first I thought I understood, but now... so here it is:

Hatırladıkça şimdi bile içimden oynamak geliyor.

I have this as literally meaning "the more I remember, the more to play together now comes from my inside." At first I thought this might mean something like "the more I remember, the more I feel now like playing together," but after checking I saw that I had confused this with "oynacağı geliyor," although I still think that might be right. So how would this be translated into English?


----------



## ukuca

Here, the verbe "oynamak" means "to dance". In turkish, "oynamak" can indicate: to play (a game, or to perform), to dance, to move, etc.
my suggestion would be:
- the more I remember, even now, the more it urges me to dance.
Hmm, let me try in french also:
- Au fur et â mesure que je le rappelle, même pour l'instant, je me sens dancer.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Modus, seriously, these are extremely difficult sentences. If you can more or less understand them: welcome to club!  



modus.irrealis said:


> "the more I remember, the more I feel like playing even now together,"


"Bile" means "even"
What word you think means together here?

Yes, you're right, check this out:
*İçimden oynamak/oynayacağım geliyor. *(ben)*
İçinden oynamak/oynayacağın geliyor. *(sen)*
İçinden oynamak/oynayacağı geliyor. *(o)*
İçimizden oynamak/oynayacağımız geliyor.* (biz)
Both forms are acceptable.
Though, only the first makes sense, I mean why one would say such other sentences?


----------



## modus.irrealis

ukuca said:


> Here, the verbe "oynamak" means "to dance".



Ah - thanks. That actually makes a lot more sense with what happens next in the story.



Chazzwozzer said:


> Modus, seriously, these are extremely difficult sentences. If you can more or less understand them: welcome to club!



Thanks for your help, but you're scaring me now -- the intro to my book says it's designed for people who are not yet ready "for complex literary texts," so what in the world are those like? 



> "Bile" means "even"
> What word you think means together here?


It's not my fault though  -- the back of my book has "bile together." I just hope this isn't something that's very common.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*"Bile"*, in archaic sense, means together, but only a few modern Turks would understand what you actually mean by that word. 

It is certainly not used in that sense in this sentence. Hope there are not many errors like this in the book.

I didn't know you were studying it for literary Turkish, but still; it's not that easy at all.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Chazzwozzer, thanks for the info about _bile._


Chazzwozzer said:


> I didn't know you were studying it for literary Turkish, but still; it's not that easy at all.


No, I wouldn't say that's why -- it's just that with my having the trouble I'm having now, your comments made me think how hard is more complicated Turkish .


----------



## badgrammar

ukuca said:


> Here, the verbe "oynamak" means "to dance". In turkish, "oynamak" can indicate: to play (a game, or to perform), to dance, to move, etc.
> my suggestion would be:
> - the more I remember, even now, the more it urges me to dance.
> Hmm, let me try in french also:
> - Au fur et *à* mesure que je m'en souviens, à l'instant même (même maintenant), je me sens dan*s*er.



Altough I follow all these threads, the only help I can offer here is with the French.  I would just suggest a couple of corrections, although the French is quite alright.    

- Au fur et *à* mesure que je m'en souviens, *à l'instant même *(même maintenant), je me sens dan*s*er.[/QUOTE]


I smile as I think that this text is meant as an entry level text for people learning Turkish!  It does not look very simple at all.  But congratulations for making it all the way through, modus!  It is a very, very difficult language for English speakers to learn!


----------

